# hitachi 160gb



## timhaegele (8. Juni 2004)

hallo ich habe folgende frage:

wie muss ich meine hitachi festplatte (neu) 160gb jumpern, wenn ich sie in ein externes usb gehäuse einbauen will?

es gibt ja so viele möglichkeiteb !?

ich habe win xp

was bedeutet eigentlich 16 heads, 15 heads, 32gb clip, auto spin disable


ich versteh das nicht, wie muss ich sie jumpern?


bitte helft mir

vielen dank


----------



## Goofman (8. Juni 2004)

Hi

Also sie sollte mit 16 Heads und auf master gejumpert werden.
Autospin weiß ich nich was es macht, würd ich aber mal an lassen
Du mußt die Platte aber vorher noch in deinem System Partitionieren und Formatieren, sonst kann es sein, dass es nicht funktioniert.

Mfg Niky


----------

